
Millennials' distrust of banks is spawning a new breed of startups - FuNe
http://www.businessinsider.com/millennials-distrust-banks-new-startups
======
DankCorrector
Who are these 'millenials'? Apparently these 'millennial' exist somewhere, and
according to the definition I am also apparently one of them, and yet I nor
the shit ton of young people around me distrust banks. We use banking
everyday.

